# overweight bettas



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

My friend has the fattest fish I have ever seen.
The stomachs hang down, the lips are very thick and the bodies are very heavy.
She keeps her bettas in a community tank and says she has all sorts of trouble with algae.I think she over feeds.
I saw the tanks and fish yesterday.
The platys which she got from me as fry are also very heavy looking.
Mine are about 1/2 the size.
Also my bettas are always on the thin side.
They get 2 baby betta pellets twice daily for 5 days of the week the rest of the time they get live white worms and possibly a shrimp pellet.
My bettas are very active and hers tend to be a bit sluggish.
I kind of think the slim bettas are healthier altho I have no proof other than the activity level. 
Another friend maintains that her betta lived for 6 years because she kept it slim. ( only fed alternate days)
If I didn't know her bettas were males I woould say they were pregnant.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Overfeeding is very unhealthy for a fish and could possibly kill them. They are pretty much just like any other pet, being overweight can slow them down and shorten their life span. Even though they look like they're always starving, thats just how fish are. You have to help your friend cut down the feeding or her fish will probably die soon. But hey, my mom and sis are the same way. It makes em happy and the fish like the food, so eh, oh well


----------

